# Popping Out The Chrome Trim Around The Grill?



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I too want to know this. I know the fog light chrome trim comes off and you can order the Redline Black Chrome looking trim if you want to go that route.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would suggest you just tape it off and spray on the vehicle. Less likely to damage the trim - assuming it will even come off - I have a Gen I.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> I too want to know this. I know the fog light chrome trim comes off and you can order the Redline Black Chrome looking trim if you want to go that route.


Where I can get the RedLine black chrome?? Link?

I'm thinking just wrapping them with vinyl.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

*I ordered the RIGHT (passenger side) REDline black chrome trim a while back. Haven't ordered the LEFT (drivers side) side trim yet but will this week. 

Note "WBL" package is referring to the REDline pkg.*










*RIGHT Trim Bezel W/ RS PKG, W/ WBL PACKAGE #84145379*
https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-trim-bezel-84145379






































*LEFT Trim Bezel W/ RS PKG, W/ WBL PACKAGE #84145378*
https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-parts/gm-trim-bezel-84145378


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

amouly said:


> Where I can get the RedLine black chrome?? Link?
> 
> I'm thinking just wrapping them with vinyl.


I’d be interested in this as well, I’m going to try to plasti-dip it since I have some in the way but if it doesn’t turn out how I’d like, I’d likely do that instead.


----------



## Skullcrusher1005 (Feb 7, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> *I ordered the RIGHT (passenger side) REDline black chrome trim a while back. Haven't ordered the LEFT (drivers side) side trim yet but will this week.
> 
> Note "WBL" package is referring to the REDline pkg.*
> 
> ...


Ah, read that wrong. I have the LS so no fog lights. But was thinking of adding some in the futur but didn’t like the chrome. You have just changed my mind. I want them now


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Warning they aren't cheap!

Another thing I want to do is change the lower RS chrome grill to the black chrome trim. Problem is the lower trim only seems to be sold in combo with the grill part and it's very expensive. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

I am considering to have it electro-coated myself. **** is cheap AF here. Looks like its all clipped in.
Still going to wait for the RS package availability in China (i hope it's not the refreshed one).


----------



## lfleming99 (May 2, 2018)

I blacked out chrome on 2016 limited ls had to take whole front bumper cover off to pop out chrome pieces. well worth the extra work not to hard to take off, look it up on Youtube


----------

